# "why codes"



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

I would really like to start a new thread about codes that don't make sense, or just contradict them selves. Going back to school soon, and they just love that stuff. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

HandsomeMike said:


> I would really like to start a new thread about codes that don't make sense, or just contradict them selves. Going back to school soon, and they just love that stuff. Thanks in advance.


 Read my post and the other post too in DYI ADVICE thread started today and you will see why we have codes. Even though some of them don't seem to make sense the reason they are there is because some harry homeowner or larry the handyman screwed something up along the way and the plumbing commission found it nessecary to make a code to abide by. We have to have guidelines to follow or else we would have some crazy sh-- out there, more so than what we have out there already.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I teach code. They all make sense when read in the proper context. I might not agree with some of them, but the engineering and process behind them all is valid.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I teach code. They all make sense when read in the proper context. I might not agree with some of them, but the engineering and process behind them all is valid.


 Exactly!!!!! The code must be interpreted correctly or one WILL think it contradicts itself.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

There is a big differnce though in "SHALL BE" and "MAY BE"


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

al said:


> Read my post and the other post too in DYI ADVICE thread started today and you will see why we have codes. Even though some of them don't seem to make sense the reason they are there is because some harry homeowner or larry the handyman screwed something up along the way and the plumbing commission found it nessecary to make a code to abide by. We have to have guidelines to follow or else we would have some crazy sh-- out there, more so than what we have out there already.


Actually Al, most of the code changes "not wording corrections, etc." but actual additions come from contractors, homeowners & manufacturers. Inline tempering valves was the first that I was advised of- directly from an IPC rep who was conducting a CEU course in OKC. The manufacturer of the tempering valve, I believe it was Watts at the time but not 100% sure, but they wrote a request to IPC for the code to be added. I think it was declined several times before the board voted it in. Homeowner & contractors can also do the same thing. But they have to be willing to sit down and write IPC and let them know their concern and why. All reviews are read. There are cut off dates and such that have to be met for the review to be considered on the next code book change. Some codes are ridiculous to be in the 'plumbing code'. There is quite a few things that should not be able to hold up a plumbing contractor from receiving his final inspection and in turn his final draw. Ex: Bathroom Partitions, Signage, Etc. All of these in my oppinion should fall under building code... not plumbing. Anyways, FYI, it is not just a 'plumbing commission' that found it nessecary to make a code to abide. It is a combination of homeowners, contractors & manufactures.

You can find out more on putting in your oppinion (comments) and wants (proposals) on www.iccsafe.org

Later,
Christina


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Christina said:


> Actually Al, most of the code changes "not wording corrections, etc." but actual additions come from contractors, homeowners & manufacturers. Inline tempering valves was the first that I was advised of- directly from an IPC rep who was conducting a CEU course in OKC. The manufacturer of the tempering valve, I believe it was Watts at the time but not 100% sure, but they wrote a request to IPC for the code to be added. I think it was declined several times before the board voted it in. Homeowner & contractors can also do the same thing. But they have to be willing to sit down and write IPC and let them know their concern and why. All reviews are read. There are cut off dates and such that have to be met for the review to be considered on the next code book change. Some codes are ridiculous to be in the 'plumbing code'. There is quite a few things that should not be able to hold up a plumbing contractor from receiving his final inspection and in turn his final draw. Ex: Bathroom Partitions, Signage, Etc. All of these in my oppinion should fall under building code... not plumbing. Anyways, FYI, it is not just a 'plumbing commission' that found it nessecary to make a code to abide. It is a combination of homeowners, contractors & manufactures.
> 
> You can find out more on putting in your oppinion (comments) and wants (proposals) on www.iccsafe.org
> 
> ...


I stand corrected :laughing: hey how about an intro i don;t recognize the user name.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

i love code.. best part here in my neck of the north we've changed and gone national .. and i know it off the back of my hand.. inspector walks in and fails me.. on a 3 peice wet vent.. i laughed said go get the code book and show me. section 7. . . and he said its not in there. i said that exact page and he looked at me put his head down and said alright this passd ..... he dosnt know new code. only old.. and he wont take the upgrade.. kinda funny he's out inspecting and dosn't understand the code. i love it. but hate it at the same time.. always study and if something dont make sense read and ask.. and never stop learning ..


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

al said:


> I stand corrected :laughing: hey how about an intro i don;t recognize the user name.:laughing::laughing:


My bad... sorry you missed it! http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/hello-oklahoma-4165/ can't say I have seen your name a lot either. So, nice introduction.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Christina said:


> My bad... sorry you missed it! http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/hello-oklahoma-4165/ can't say I have seen your name a lot either. So, nice introduction.


 just kidding with you about intro just having fun with the user name change.:laughing: I know who you are and have read your intro.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

What I was talking about was like TMP valves being stopped below flood level rims of saftey pans and not twice the diameter of the outlet ( tmp). I agree whole heartedly that codes are necessary and brought on by incidents, accidents, and just bad situations (cross-conections ect.).


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a little experience in this area. Code is damned difficult to write. You have to cover all your bases, an make sure they remain covered as you go. It's easy to criticize, not so easy to provide constructive criticism.


----------



## Moscow (Aug 27, 2009)

I have to enforce the codes some I don't like and when I was in the contractors shoes I would break. That said what I am finding out is codes are pushed by lawerys, people that want change, and the manufactur that has a new product. 
I sat on a code review board ( not fun ) and we did is 8 hours a day sit and people would come up state there case for why we should change or add this to the code book, then we would vote on it.
Long story short I think codes are out there to protect people from themselfs.
Justin


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Just remember Codes don't kill people, misinterpertation of the codes kill people.


----------

